# Kitten buyers



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys! 

I was wondering whether you are okay people with wanting a kitten seemingly only because of the colour? As you know I've had a litter of four kittens recently. There was one family that wrote me an e-mail I am actually pretty okay with - said they are big lovers of animals, people are always around at their house, had a cat that died recently but lived for over 20 years and they've been wanting some feline company again. Overall a really nice tone to the e-mail anddd then there's that - they wonder whether "the light one" (presumably my only blue kitten) is still available and if no, they wish me good luck in further breeding and raising of the little ones. 
I've had some good candidates also recently that stopped replying once they learnt that I had two people "in front of them" so I wasn't sure whether the black tabby will be available (which only leaves two solid black boys as blue is under consideration of me). I guess I have to get used to all sorts of people and things like that happening. But it just bothers me, I don't know. I get that people are keen to get a certain colour but I do take some offense to this when it's "that colour or no kitten", mind you without knowing ANYTHING about the personality yet. What do you think?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I personally wouldn't have a problem with this at all so long as everything else 'felt right' about a prospective owner. I think we have just to accept that most people will have at least some kind of preference, where a certain colour will appeal more than others.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Speaking from my own personal experience (non-breeder) of looking for a kitten.... I had my heart set on a red MC so set about trying to find one and contacting breeders who had or were expecting reds!

I think at that point of the search I didn't have anything else to go by, I didn't have a particular recommended breeder in mind and hadn't met any kittens face to face but am well aware that my mind might have been changed if I had met one that I made a connection with who turned out to be another colour!

I think it's quite difficult to know where to start with a search, you settle on a breed, then your preferred colour and then location.... I would probably do it differently now I have a bit more knowledge about good/bad breeders but back then I was winging it a bit  and going by their websites, I think it's all quite overwhelming to a novice buyer to be quite honest and until you have a face to face meet and can properly evaluate each other then you are selecting on purely superficial reasons

I wouldn't rule them out at this point just because they are focused on colour doesn't mean they are totally shallow, just that they are trying to find their 'perfect' kitten in the same way as you are trying to find your 'perfect' new home for your precious babes!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I confess that when I had two cats (and no plans for a third), I DID get another because I fell in love with the colour - and once I had her, with the cat. She fitted in very quickly with the other two and we had her for 22 years.

If all things are equal, why not pick a particular colour?

In the same way as a certain breed calls to some people, others just look at a colour and think "That's it!"

Our very first cat was actually the one in the litter I would have been least likely to choose. It was a litter of five - a stunning silver tabby, a bright ginger red tabby, a brown tabby with white legs, a sort of creamy-coloured one with darker cream tabby stripes - and our Paco. She was the ugliest kitten - looked like a pile of dust with eyes. Just a sort of dirty brown - not even shiney, and she had a narrow line of pale cream fur around her eyes that made them look scabby - but my daughter fell in love with her, and that was the cat we got.

She was the BEST CAT EVER - lovely and cuddly and affectionate, and very, very talkative. She was an absolute joy. And she turned from an ugly duck cat into a swan cat almost overnight - when her adult fur came through she was revealed to be the most stunning brindle-y tortoiseshell - fabulous, rich colour and she shone as though she had been french polished, but there is no doubt that by then we wouldn't have cared how tatty she looked - her little paws were firmly around our hearts and we wouldn't have swapped her for all the tea in China.

I suppose the moral is - if you really want a cat, you will love it no matter what. A colour you particularly like is a bonus, but I now know that no good cat (and they are ALL good cats) is a bad colour.

But anyone looking for a pet (as oppose to a show or breeding cat), will be drawn to the one that they like - the colour may well be the reason for the choice - doesn't mean that the cat will be any less loved.

(If it is a colour which is likely to change as the cat gets older, I would warn about this though - not that they will care because they will be in love with it by then.)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm going through exactly this at the moment.

I would really like another brown classic tabby like Gracie. I'm not sure what it is that has drawn me to the colour, other than I had one when I was younger whom I loved to bits, also, when I was researching maine coons, I found out that the first show cat was a brown classic tabby, so maybe that's had something to do with it. 

All 3 of my M/Cs are classic tabbies, no white, but just recently I fell in love with a brown and white. Unfortunately he is reserved to someone else  he does have a brother who is fairly similar but I am just not drawn to him in the same way. 

Sadly it is not meant to be so I am now waiting for the next litter to see if there is a male brown classic tabby (no white ) amongst them.

I have been really lucky to have been offered a beautiful cream/silver male who is absolutely lovely, but I have set my heart on another brown at the moment so I have declined.

I do think some people are simply drawn to a breed/pattern/colour for reasons they may not be able to explain.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

HeartofClass said:


> (which only leaves two solid black boys as blue is under consideration of me)


Out of interest, what is it about the BLUE that is under your consideration?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

i think its perfectly fine for somebody to want a cat of a certain colour, just like some breeders only breed certain colours! I dont think this is bad at all. I think some peope even choose a certain colour they want and then when they go and view the kittens they change their minds due to another cat that has chosen them and is of a totally different personality.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> All 3 of my M/Cs are classic tabbies, no white, but just recently I fell in love with a brown and white. Unfortunately he is reserved to someone else  he does have a brother who is fairly similar but I am just not drawn to him in the same way.
> 
> Sadly it is not meant to be so I am now waiting for the next litter to see if there is a male brown classic tabby (no white ) amongst them.
> 
> ...


Oh thats a shame about you not being able to have this baby in the end! I think the cream silvers are stunning, really lovely, but as you say when you have your heart set on something the its hard to change to something else xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I would say it is perfectly normal for people to have a preference about a certain colour or pattern and I wouldn't take offence if someone didn't want a kitten from me because their 'chosen colour' had already been reserved. Its the way it is and unfortunately some colours are more popular including blues, reds, silvers and brown tabbies whereas blacks and torties often have to wait a little longer. Having said that I have had people come to visit a certain kitten and then decide on a different one or others who are not bothered by the colour and want to see what the kitten is like.

I have to say I have been no different I have kept kittens myself or waiting for a particular one from a breeder because I wanted a particular colour. I have a litter due in a few weeks which will produce brown tabby, blue or blue tabby and black and I can say with absolute certainty that any that are blue will be reserved first (already have two on a waiting list).


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I was very specific about the color of kittens we wanted (as Chloe knows all too well!). I don't think there's an issue with it, with me I ended up not getting the two colors I wanted, though that was due to little Virgil passing away sadly, and I wasn't ready for a cream boy at that time (though am now lol). 

If I were breeding it wouldn't put me off so long as they seemed caring enough to be honest!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Out of interest, what is it about the BLUE that is under your consideration?


Well, I've only had two girls in this litter, and one is black tabby which is same as mum, other is blue tabby - with promising head shape. But I'll see how she develops. If the implication is towards me keeping her for preferation of the colour, then no. I'd be more than happy to keep a black solid girl but I've had none. And to keep a girl I want her to be first and foremost a good example of the breed.

I've thought about it some more and realized what bothers me. It's the fact that it was either "that one" or "none". Like, there is this one family, who are inclined to get the black tabby girl. But they said to me - "We like the black tabby girl the most, but we'll wait to meet them all in person and decide then". While this other family was all like "Is the light kitten available? Well if not, good luck in your further breeding." without taking into consideration the fact that the kitten might not have a suitable personality for them, or that in person, they might prefer some other kitten.

I think I will not let these kinds of people get my kittens. It's a personal choice, really... When I was buying my girl, personality was the most important thing to me, and I want my future kitten owners to be the same. And I get breeders wanting some specific colour, e.g. to get a bigger variety in the litter, but I just don't get pet owners. If people are so inclined to get a kitten of this breed of a specific colour, then good luck to them finding one abroad.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't have a problem with this if they are otherwise apparently good owners.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've rarely discounted someone just because they're interested in a particular colour, it's the general tone of an email that's made me decide whether I take it further. People are allowed to like certain colours just as they're allowed to like certain breeds. We don't dismiss an enquiry from someone who wants a Siamese if we breed Siamese after all. Sometimes that preference is because they can't bear the thought of having a cat the same as one they've lost - or because they can


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

They are your kittens and it goes without saying that the homes they go to are absolutely your choice. Must be honest though, I don't quite understand your way of feeling about this. People choose a breed, then often have a strong preference for a certain colour (or few colours) and then go in search of "that" kitten. It doesn't mean that the kitten's temperament/personality, etc, isn't of great importance to them.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

gskinner123, I guess I just can't cope with people that put the colour first. I am completely okay with people prefering a colour, but not okay with them basing the decision whether to buy it or not on the colour. It's when they put (to me) superficial reasons first, then they put me off. If you understand what I'm saying. 

I don't know, maybe I'll get used to it, seeing as how my way of thinking appears to be in the minority here, so maybe it's just because I'm a novice. I am sure of one the reasons for feeling this way is also the fact that I've had numeruous inquiries for both tabby girls, yet no one has specifically shown interest for the solid boys.  These are my babies, it makes me feel sad that some of them seem to be more popular than others, when to me, all are equal and deserving of love. But I know I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have no qualms about someone wanting a particular colour - that is, after all, why I breed certain colours of Siamese rather than every colour possible. People then come to me because they are looking for a particular colour and have a choice of kittens (hopefully) of that colour.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My experience as a buyer not a breeder. 

When I was looking for a Maine Coon I did have three colours in mind, but personality was my main priority over colour, I fell in love with him and vice versa


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I guess I just can't cope with people that put the colour first


But they haven't. They've presumably put breed first. Some people will then have looked for location, if there's choice someone in Scotland won't choose to travel to Cornwall. There are all sorts of filters a buyer uses before they contact you just as there are all sorts of filters we then use. If they get as far as viewing the kittens then a complete change of mind can happen but I don't see anything wrong with the asking.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Well you can look at it that way but there are some circumstances in my case to consider - I am the only breeder in the country that can provide a kitten they can live with (allergies). So I guess it might not be even so much a love for the breed to them as it is a wish to get any cat they are able to live with at all, and then of course, there's the benefit of not having to travel (too) far to get it. 

I have set my mind on not giving them a chance and my stance is that if someone goes as far as to wanting ONLY a specific colour kitten of this breed, then surely they can afford to go look for it abroad from other breeders, and I will gladly provide them contact info. I will admit that with this "ONLY the light one" tone they also put me off as the way it was written it made it sound as if they'll be doing me a favour by buying my kitten.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

As a potential buyer, personality matters more as we have children so a kitten who can hold their own in a busy household is important to us. We have spoken to quite a few breeders who have politely but firmly said that their babies are too precious to go to homes with children so we were at a loss. It is only since joining PF that we have realised, happily, that not all breeders feel this way!


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

As most others have said, I too would be fine with it. When choosing a cat appearance does matter to a lot of people, I'm sure that's why some people like Persians, Bengals and so on. In the future I wish to one day get a Sphynx because I think they are adorable.
Also when our cat had her kittens, she had 2 white and black boys and a long haired tortie girl (possibly semi long hair, from what I've seen on images online). As our cat was short haired and so were the 2 male kittens I was drawn to the female as I couldn't understand how she wasn't short haired. She also reminded me of a gremlin hehe so I just HAD to keep her.
When my partner got our oldest 2 he originally wanted the Black kitten that they had but it had already been bought so our tortoiseshell was bought instead, I'm so glad that cat wasnt available as not only is Alice lovely, but we would never have met Princess! Sorry for going off topic ha, basically I'm sure we're all a little guilty of picking animals based on their appearance, is it really any different than choosing based on personality?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If the enquiry doesn't sit well with you then there's little point wondering any further. They aren't going to get one of your kittens so send a polite refusal.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> When choosing a cat appearance does matter to a lot of people


Of course it does or we wouldn't all be attracted to different breeds. I've had people turn up to view thinking they knew what they were after and they've ended up booking something completely different. I've had people adamant they were after a specific gender and they've changed their minds when they meet my adult cats. Pet buyers don't always know the full range of colours in a breed and they fall in love with a colour when they see it for the first time. I don't expect them to be the experts and know it all - that's what I'm here for


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> gskinner123, I guess I just can't cope with people that put the colour first. I am completely okay with people prefering a colour, but not okay with them basing the decision whether to buy it or not on the colour. It's when they put (to me) superficial reasons first, then they put me off. If you understand what I'm saying.
> 
> I don't know, maybe I'll get used to it, seeing as how my way of thinking appears to be in the minority here, so maybe it's just because I'm a novice. I am sure of one the reasons for feeling this way is also the fact that I've had numeruous inquiries for both tabby girls, yet no one has specifically shown interest for the solid boys.  These are my babies, it makes me feel sad that some of them seem to be more popular than others, when to me, all are equal and deserving of love. But I know I'll have to get used to it.


Are your kittens going neutered, I would be concerned about people wanting girls if you are the only breeder in your country - otherwise dont try and analyse people and their motives for wanting a colour too much - if and when you meet them you will either like them or you wont - I have had people for a kitten from my last litter that ticked every box but still could not bring myself to even arrange a viewing - I got sound advice from here and waited and now my precious boy is in a fabulous home - they are your babies you can sell them to whoever you want - or not!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes they are all going neutered/spayed as EN is common practice (usually when kittens are 1kg or over) here. But yes I guess I shouldn't feel guilty for declining a buyer for whatever reason I want they are my kittens after all. I reread the e-mail and am still not too comfortable with this.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

As Havoc says, I base whether or not the new owner is the right person based on the tone of the email. I don't mind people having a preference, even a strong preference for colour, but if they come to me and say "I want that one cuz it's blue" and don't care about the personality or whether the kitten will work in their living environment or whether the kitten even likes them, or if, when I talk to them on the phone, they point blank refuse to consider anything else, then I'm very uncomfortable. I've had some people come to see me who were adamant they wanted a cream boy. Why did they get through the door? Because they also talked a lot about personality and it was clear that even if their cat turned out to be the devil incarnate, they'd love them anyway! By the time they got to me, my only cream had been reserved, but they wanted to come anyway just to see what they could have had, so they could go on the waiting list for the next litter. They came... And left with a tortie, and a place on the list for the next cream boy!

I never discount based on colour alone until I've properly spoken to them and got a good feel for what they're about.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

HeartofClass said:


> gskinner123, I guess I just can't cope with people that put the colour first. I am completely okay with people prefering a colour, but not okay with them basing the decision whether to buy it or not on the colour. It's when they put (to me) superficial reasons first, then they put me off. If you understand what I'm saying.
> 
> I don't know, maybe I'll get used to it, seeing as how my way of thinking appears to be in the minority here, so maybe it's just because I'm a novice. I am sure of one the reasons for feeling this way is also the fact that I've had numeruous inquiries for both tabby girls, yet no one has specifically shown interest for the solid boys.  These are my babies, it makes me feel sad that some of them seem to be more popular than others, when to me, all are equal and deserving of love. But I know I'll have to get used to it.


I wonder if your instinct is picking up something that your intellect isn't?

Maybe there is something about this family that just doesn't sit right with you, but you can't quite put your finger on it . . . and so you reason that it must be because they want a particular colour.

Whatever it is - I'd say "go with your instinct". Kittens are too precious to put in doubt.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> I personally wouldn't have a problem with this at all so long as everything else 'felt right' about a prospective owner.


Another who agrees with this, I prefer certain colours and have no issues with kitten buyers who have preferences.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

If I ever have a space for another cat, for whatever reason, I will be very specific about what I am looking for. I know exactly what colour I want, having coveted it for a long time! However, Aelfred was "supposed" to be a tortie, and look how that turned out, so quite what I would end up with is anyone's guess.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

My preferred breed is Siamese and nothing can top a seal point boy for me.If I was setting out to find and buy a seal point boy kitten, nothing else would do...it would be just that or nothing.

I have several Siamese and Orientals that came as rescues from a breeder....not one seal point Siamese in there but these cats needed a good home and I didn't go looking for them, they just arrived.

I would not buy any other colour or breed but didn't turn cats away simply cos the colour wasn't my preferred choice.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Some people see a picture and fall in love with that colour / pattern and its part of the breed.

Most people that contact me ask for seal or blue HOWEVER! Once they see the red / creams / lynx the seal/blue dream falls to the way side and they 90% of the time choose a red or lynx lol :001_wub:

One lady contacted me, she fell in love a bi colour, she was a lovely lady but only wanted a blue bi colour boy, not interested in any other colour sex or pattern... What did she leave with? A seal lynx mitted girl and a seal tortie point...  

Another one only wanted a blue or red boy they wanted to call Dave, They left with a seal tortie point and called her Dave lol Just fell in love with her! :001_wub:

Once they meet them the colour quickly falls to the way side, but some people just have their heart set on a colour OR A reason not to have a certain colour, maybe a previous cat passed away and was a certain colour and they don't want to feel like they are replacing that cat with another one that is the same colour.

Id be more worried about other things than the colour, had one lady this week tell me she wanted to get a kitten as a surprise gift for Christmas, she was very upset when I said no, she said I should ask people if the kitten in a surprise gift on the first email to avoid this situation... ut:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh kitten buyers what a breed we are..

Some of us must have a certain breed sex and colour, some of us want to choose at what point in life our new kitten is neutered or microchipped and some even would like to open their lives to a kitten for a birthday or Christmas as that might be the only time the kitten buyer has time off. 

I promise you, we will come back to you in the future for another one of your fabulous kittens. A little trust goes a long way.

Keep up the good work breeders


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Oh kitten buyers what a breed we are..


Too right and I'm glad you realise it 
I spend a large portion of my life being a part of expanding the range of colours in a breed and then people have the nerve to want them! They see something I've been a part of creating and they like it! Really, some people!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't think there is anything wrong with it 

As long as they tick all the right boxes for you as a breeder, and you get a good vibe from them, then I think them wanting a specific colour is fine.

I was partial to blue & chocolate point siamese when I got Sydney, and I won't pretend Gus's wonderful grey colour didn't appeal to me


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

havoc said:


> *Too right and I'm glad you realise it
> I spend a large portion of my life being a part of expanding the range of colours in a breed and then people have the nerve to want them! They see something I've been a part of creating and they like it! Really, some people!*


No consideration, some people, Self, self, self.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I've noticed that people are not aware of a) what colours are available b) what the colours mean (particularly for my breed as colour points change a lot with age) & c) think patterns are breeds ie tabby or tortie are "moggies".

I don't think the names for colours in some breeds are helpful - "lilac" sounds odd to some people & blue for a grey cat!

I find that once they see the kitten & what they look like as an adult they don't tend to care unless there is a reason like a bereaved pet that was the same colour.


----------

